# Anyone used the burnout transfers from Artbrands?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I got an email from Artbrands advertising their custom burnout transfers, supposably so soft you can barely feel them. Has anyone used them yet?


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

I just put in my order today for a bunch of them. Should be getting them around the beginning of next week. I also ordered a few rolls of foil that you can apply to the burnout (so you have to press twice). I hope they turnout nice.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

We have done a few of them, and they
turned out very well. I liked them.
Did not do any with the foil.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I will be offering them to my customers, very cool. Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Heat Transfer Designs | Custom T-shirt Prints Joe let us know how the foil & burn out turn out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm waiting on a call back. I'm curious about that color smear.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have been selling them with great success and feedback.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

I m using them almost exclusively for my men's lines along with some custom transfers I am having done here in Canada which I will discuss under another post. 

The burnouts are truly amazing, and Rick I have received a few of the colour smear styles and they look great. The feel and look are outstanding as well as different coloured shirts give subtle different looks as well. I do have several pics on my site under custom mens clothing, some with foil over and some with foil like vinyl. Several pics on my site but a lot more on my facebook group


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What are the minimums? I asked over the phone but didn't get an answer. She did say current turnaround is ~3 weeks.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

I know with their stock stuff, it s based on dozens per design. The custom burnouts I am working on with them right now and we haven t gotten to minimums yet. Most of my custom plasitsol transfer I get through Red Rocket here in Canada since they are close by and do such amazing work so far.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Joe let us know how the foil & burn out turn out.


Will do. I'll try to get some pictures up by the end of next week. I ordered 3 different foil colors: Gold, Silver, and Blue. I'm going to use the Gold and Silver on a black shirt, and the blue foil will go on white.

I've also ordered a bunch of the Liquid Blue oversized prints; I will try to post a few pics of those as well.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

wormil said:


> What are the minimums? I asked over the phone but didn't get an answer. She did say current turnaround is ~3 weeks.


If you order the stock transfers, I believe the minimum is $100 worth of transfers. Their packs of transfers come in a dozen or half a dozen. I don't know about the turn around taking 3 weeks, that's probably because the transfers were either out of stock, or you are ordering custom-printed transfers of your own design... in which case I wouldn't know what the minimums for that would be.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

oroboy said:


> ...or you are ordering custom-printed transfers of your own design... in which case I wouldn't know what the minimums for that would be.


Yeah, my orders will be custom. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never had a $100.00 min from artbrands, 
but i do buy in dozens,, 
Love the products, if i have ever had a problem with any thing it was made right,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I have never had a $100.00 min from artbrands,
> but i do buy in dozens,,


Maybe they changed their policy from when you placed your first order? I don't know. I think it's because it was my first order, and I haven't yet established myself with them as a repeat customer. I think I remember (I'm not to sure if it was them or Wildside) them saying that any subsequent orders would only have a $50 minimum order.

Maybe after I build an order history with them, they'll eventually lift the minimum purchase requirements.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

For those of you folks who have been using Art Brand transfers, do you folks have any useful tidbits of advice for a heat-transfer newbie as myself that you would like to share? Also any tips from those of you who have used foil with the burnout transfers?

FYI, I have a Stahls Hotronix hover press. Up till now, I've only used the press for applying vinyl to shirts, so any tips or tricks (that usually don't come on the instruction sheets) that I can get from you vets will be greatly appreciated!

P.S. : My apologies to wormil for asking questions in your own thread.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I heard back from Artbrands about custom burnout transfers, spoke with Toby, very nice person and she went the extra mile to answer my questions and get back to me promptly. I won't give the prices, they aren't cheap, but I didn't expect them to be.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I got my order in today and did a few designs. The burnouts transfer really well. I did have some problems applying the foil to them though. Sometimes the foil doesn't stick to the edges of the design... I'm probably doing something wrong, like not waiting long enough for it to cool (the burnout design itself is hot-peel, if you add foil on top of that, its a cool-peel).

Other than that though, real easy to work with. It was my first time EVER doing plastisol transfers, and had no problems. The designs are long horizontally, if I didn't have a 16" x 20" press, I don't think I would've been able to put these, or the Liquid Blue designs on.

Anyways, here are a few pics of the burnouts (white/gold shirt is foil of course, the black/silver shirt is the multi-tone burnout w/o foil), as well as some Liquid Blue transfers. Just to give you a sense of how big these designs are, they were printed on 3X shirts.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job love em


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Great job love em


Thanks Sandy Jo, I expected to mess up the first few shirts being that this was my first time working with plastisol transfers, but besides the foil, I virtually had no problems at all.

What I didn't expect though, was the noxious steam/gas that you smell when pressing the transfers. I'm in an enclosed area, so after doing about 4 shirts or so, I had step outside for some fresh air! I'd like to use a fan, but that would lower the temp. on the press, so I'll probably get one of those disposable 3M masks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are they still selling custom burnouts? They are not advertised on their custom transfers website.


----------

